# Chief 10 year old



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Chief*: Petfinder

Chief is a very laid back 10 year old shep. Hes already been there for a few months and they were unable to give me a time frame on how much time he has left there. The adoption fee is 97$ for an individual. This covers neuter and shots. 

He is being kept at the Pasadena animal control on Burk Rd if anyone can take him in.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This sweet guy is waiting for a forever home and time is running out. Come by the shelter and ask for ID#65172 if you would like to meet him

*My Contact Info*


Pasadena Animal Control and Adoption
Pasadena, TX
281-991-0602


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Called to check on him today... there are 3 different people trying to adopt him! Such a handsome guy.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I hope he gets lucky! He looks distinguished, and very deserving of a loving new home.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

